# RS4 Versus S4



## Kell

I'd love an RS4, but finances simply will not stretch. Â However I notice that S4's are considerably cheaper.

What are the differences between the two?


----------



## garyc

I had both consecutively. Â Apart from Â the obvious power output differences (270 versus 380), Cosworth cast the heads for the RS4 unit and it has tougher bottom end plus bigger turbos and Â a higher rev band. Â Brakes were much bigger and suspension different and the S4 came in both saloon and avant. Â RS4 had bigger wheel arches and more aggressive front/rear air dams.

To drive they weren't as different as you might imagine, unless you went fast, where the S4 would lose out. Â A pal had an MTMd 320hp S4 with H&R suspension and uprated brakes which would give the RS4 a good run for it's money.

S4 unit is less laggy at lower revs due to smaller turbos. Â It also had better economy and hence longer range. A nice cruiser and A road blaster.

My girlfreind alway preffered the S4 - I quite liked the RS4.

The press slagged both down but then they think the Ford Focus is a truely great car :-/


----------



## Kell

Cheers fella.


----------



## StunTTman

Kell - I guess the finances might not stretch (and the depreciation curve will probably be steeper) but why not wait for the "new" S4 in April?

Should be a considerable improvement over the previous S4 if the reports regarding the stock A4s are anything to go by. Plus it has a normally aspirated V8 with 344 bhp.

Reckon on Â£39k for the Saloon and Â£41k for the Avant before any discounts by the time you've specced it up properly.


----------



## thorney

Yeah but for that kind of money you could get a 2000 RS4 - which is a whole lot more car.


----------



## Kell

I was thinking more along the lines of 20K for a second hand S4. :-/


----------



## thorney

Fair point. The S4 is a lot of car and modded will rival a standard RS4. I rekon it would be a good buy.


----------



## garyc

> Fair point. The S4 is a lot of car and modded will rival a standard RS4. I rekon it would be a good buy.


Does Â£20K buy a dealer low mileage 99-2000 model? That's pretty good value. Â£3.5K on mods (suspension, chip, brakes and tyres) you've got a rapid motor for good money. It's low key too, which is good in these times.

320 hp, std wheels with a 1.9tdi badge is going to surprise a few.


----------



## thorney

Think its more like Â£24-6k for that but new S4 is out soon so the prices will soften. Been trying to encourage a mate to get an S4 for some time.


----------



## Kell

A quick search on the Audi UK car locater has pulled up two S4 Avants (1999 models) for Â£20,500 and Â£20,995, and three saloons for under 20k - the cheapest being a S reg, Quartz Grey, 20,000 miler for 17k (in Oxford Audi).

So I guess it's possible. If we were ever to do this though, it would instead of, not as well as, the TT. :-/


----------



## thorney

I wouldn't worry about that matey, they still talk to me  ;D


----------



## Kell

Well the thing is, we really need another car. So we're thining of ways to buy a cheapish run-around (golf Diesel, Passat Diesel) to get to work and back in to complement the TT.

Or to sell that, get a sensible saloon car (read S4) and then get something cheap but quick to hoon around in for fun.


----------



## thorney

Yeah dilemma innit.

When I found out wifey was pregnant it became;

1. Keep the TTR and get another practical car
2. Sell TTR and get a practical car I could still hoon/track - Rs4.

RS4 won for me. The plan being that I could (hopefully) afford another car as track car in a years time. Hence the VX220T order.


----------



## Kell

Are you getting a UK one? It just occured to me htat if all you want it for are track days, then you could get the Opel Speedster LHD. :-/

Also, they've just announced in this week's auto express that there is a new VX220 on its way in 2004.


----------



## thorney

Good point, on lhd, but still want something for UK roads and left hookers worry me, possibly baseless but there you go.

Heard about new VX but turbo could be years away and a standard one isn't enough for me


----------



## Kell

Well I suppose if you've got the cash to do it, then I wouldn't bother with LHD. Everyone will just think you're a pikey with a soutpaw anyway.

(Puts flame suit on in case half the forum read this.)


----------



## StunTTman

Hee hee, hope Sundeep reads this.... ;D

My dilemma is as follows: I love driving but I walk to work and have a small, narrow garage plus space for just one car on my drive. Currently I have a TTC and a Corsa but really I want a mad RWD car and a sensible-ish 4WD car. Finances would cope but the sheer extravagance of it all puts me off (when I could instead be sensible and pay Â£40k off the mortgage).

I really want a new S4 and a Boxster S but other options include Impreza WRX STi, Elise 111s/VX Turbo or Used M Coupe. Reality suggests I'll probably keep the TT & Corsa until I move house or change jobs! :'(

Good luck with your decision kell. It's tough to consider selling such a desirable car as the TT even though the empirical evidence for an alternative choice is compelling.


----------



## Kell

To be honest - I don't think we will end up selling the TT. But then, at the moment it's our only car.

However, we are moving soon and want a second car for my wife to drive to and from work - somewhere between a golf and a passat size diesel (or another marque's equivalent).

But then the TT will be consigned to the garage for most of its life - and my head says is it worth keeping it if that's the case?

However, my heart says, I can't see me falling out of love with it, keep it for ever... :

Like you say SunTTman, if I were sensible I'd sell the TT instead of keeping money over from the sale of our house to pay off the rest of the loan. But then when has sense ever entered into the equation when cars are involved?


----------



## StunTTman

> But then when has sense ever entered into the equation when cars are involved? Â


Too right 8)
Life's too short and all that. It's all about shameless hedonistic pleasure - like so much else in life


----------



## Kell

In last week's Auto Express they had a "What car to buy for Â£17,000" and they reckoned a looked after S2 would be bang on the money.

How does one of those compare?


----------



## giles

I must admit I am seriously considering trading our A4 Avant 1.8T Sport in for one of the new S4 Avants. Perhaps a September delivery. Looks awesome.


----------



## Carlos

Well, I will almost certainly be chopping the TTR in for an S4 (probably avant, dont like the saloon that much) in spring/summer.

Done my research, 22-24k will buy a late low miler (against 37k + options new  ) then just need a chip (to 315bhp) possibly suspension, probably some nice sportec wheels and hey presto, an RS4 chaser. Incidentally a chipped S4 has significantly more torque than a stock RS4. I cant see there would be a massive difference on the road, thats one we could put to the test eh Thorney?

This is of course finance permitting.


----------



## thorney

Hehehe. ;D

Funnily enough I saw a new S4 Avant on the A33 yesterday, showroom piccies don't do it justice, it looks much nicer on the road.


----------



## Guest

> Well I suppose if you've got the cash to do it, then I wouldn't bother with LHD. Â Everyone will just think you're a pikey with a soutpaw anyway.
> 
> (Puts flame suit on in case half the forum read this.)


cheeky bugger

and he has just read it.....   :'( :'( :'( 
(although a month later... 8) )

LHD = VFM playthings.....


----------



## Kell

:-[


----------



## teucer2000

I'm looking for a 2001 S4 and the prices seems to have actually risen over the last few months.


----------



## chip

FYI, there's a S4 for sale at my work, anyone interested, IM me and I'll provide their contact number.

AUDI S4 SALOON 2000 (W) 2.7 BITURBO 20K MILES 
Charcoal grey, cream Reccaro leather, heated elec front seats, Bose stereo upgrade, climate control, xenon headlights, full AUDI service history, Carbon fiber trim, tracker, MINT CONDITION. Â£22,000


----------



## simonm

Hey people - I was at a dealer scoping out a new S4, they do look a lot nicer in the flesh. But this one was parked next to a black RS6 which looked superb.

My dilemma is is trade the 6 month old Boxster for a New S4 (probably saloon).

Simon


----------



## Monique

Was at the Audi dealer last week and they have a partex S4 Avant Quattro.. modded up the wazoo.

607 HP!!! from a 2.7 twin turbo unit. 19" Kahns and RS6 ceramic brakes. The biggest problem??? The clutch was not modded and even after full engagement, you can smoke it in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear. These Audi clowns think it can sell it for 51000 Euros!

Unless some brain dead yahoo comes along, they are in for a LONG wait IMO. Badly executed mod.


----------



## Guest

I went through the same dilemma several months ago between TTC V6 and New S4 Avant. 
I currently own TTC225 and A4 2.5 TDI Q Avant so which has to go? :-/

I like the raw excitement of the TT and was heading down the V6 route, but due to the lack of info regarding delivery, my dealer offered me an utterly unofficial invite to the local S4 staff training day. I attended, was impressed, and arranged a test drive for as soon as possible.

I am now expecting a September delivery of an S4 Avant. My A4 TDI is off to a good home and my TTC will be receiving a few mods in the near future. ;D ;D

I did consider a SH RS4 but I feel that the S4 is a little subtler/stealthier for every day use, although I might enter into 'Automotive Quandary II' (the sequel) if and when Audi launch a new RS4 in a few years. :-/

Mark


----------



## giles

Nice one Krammer.

We are selling the A4 Cabriolet for an S4 Avant in Nogaro. Test driving one in 2 weeks time, but the order is already in.

Modded TTC and S4 Avant should be a nice combo for the drive and will give us all the practicality and performance we need (until the new RS4 is available!)


----------



## sitas4

I just bought a S4 as I'm moving shortly so couldn't really justify the extra 12k for the RS4 to the wallet controller (the Mrs..)

My choice would be the RS4 though as the new one just doesn't sound like it is going to be as good without turbos.


----------

